# Dating a world map



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 1, 2016)

My 1922 encyclopedia set apologizes for having pre-1914 countries, though oddly it's more use than a 1980s map now
This is rather interesting.
xkcd: Map Age Guide

You can view/save a larger version. Hover mouse on regular version.


----------



## hopewrites (Jun 2, 2016)

I always enjoy their bubble charts. Some fun angles in there "are you sure it's a map" answers some of my favorites.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 2, 2016)

hopewrites said:


> enjoy their bubble charts


His.
Randal Monroe gave up his NASA job as the strip was successful. He's a real mathematician.
hence
xkcd: Purity

I've been bought two of his books, one each by two of my sons.
What IF
Thing Explainer


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 2, 2016)

hopewrites said:


> "are you sure it's a map" answers some of my favorites.


I'm pretty clear on difference between map, seagull and Ban Sidhe  (banshee or Bean Síde)


----------



## hopewrites (Jun 2, 2016)

"Did you draw it yourself?"
Yes
"Nice map."
Thank you.


I always enjoyed his strips. Are his books similar? More to the point would ether of the two you've read be a good birthday gift for a 13yr old who prefers science and math to writing?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 2, 2016)

I have this very large old Atlas that I had previously dated to around 1909 and this flow chart come up with 1906-1909 so nice consistency there. I've always loved this atlas in which the map of the UK places far more significance on railway lines than on roads!  Different times.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 2, 2016)

hopewrites said:


> would ether of the two you've read be a good birthday gift for a 13yr old who prefers science and math to writing?


Depends on his sense of humour
The "What if" book is based on this
Fire From Moonlight
See link for book

This strip inspired the "Thing Explainer"
xkcd: Up Goer Five


----------



## hopewrites (Jun 2, 2016)

N I C E
I know what I'm getting for my son for his birthday this year!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 3, 2016)

I'd maybe pick "What If" over the other, that might just me as a I know how most technological stuff works. You could always buy both if in doubt!


----------



## hopewrites (Jun 3, 2016)

What if is where I was leaning too. Don't want reality to stifle the imagination... Seems like a good choice there.


----------

